# What Is It? - #22



## SifuPhil (Jun 25, 2013)

A double-header for you today - _Twofer Tuesday_! 

These two items perform the same function, just in slightly different ways. 

 

They aren't used much today, although they might be in the future.

Both items are 4"-5" long. 

*WHAT ARE THEY?*


----------



## Steve (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't usually get involved in these discussions, but this time..

OK, The one on the left has a cork at the end because it probably has a pointed end..
The other one has the cork removed and has a needle like end..

They both have some sort of handle to inject something..
Looks like something to draw out a liquid and inject it..

How about an instrument used for artificial insemination in horses or animals ?????


----------



## TICA (Jun 25, 2013)

The one on the right looks like an old bicycle pump.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 25, 2013)

Steve said:


> I don't usually get involved in these discussions, but this time..
> 
> OK, The one on the left has a cork at the end because it probably has a pointed end..
> The other one has the cork removed and has a needle like end..
> ...



EXCELLENT chain of reasoning and deduction, Steve! You're SO close that I almost wanted to give you the win, but then you put your money on the artificial insemination. 

Sorry, no - they are / were not used for that purpose. But everyone else, take note!



TICA said:


> The one on the right looks like an old bicycle pump.



It does, doesn't it? 

But it isn't.


----------



## TICA (Jun 25, 2013)

A syringe to fill wine bottles or milk bottles or some kind of bottle.:highly_amused:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 25, 2013)

TICA said:


> A syringe to fill wine bottles or milk bottles or some kind of bottle.:highly_amused:



No, but it IS related to some wines in a certain manner ...


----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2013)

Having spent so much time last year at the urologist, I think I'll decline to try this one.  

Although, naw.....


----------



## That Guy (Jun 25, 2013)

An old fashioned penis enlarger???


----------



## TICA (Jun 25, 2013)

That Guy said:


> An old fashioned penis enlarger???



:applause2:I don't know how you come up with these things.  lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 25, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Having spent so much time last year at the urologist, I think I'll decline to try this one.
> 
> Although, naw.....



I agree ... naw. layful:



That Guy said:


> An old fashioned penis enlarger???



What differentiates an old-fashioned penis from a modern one? 

Do the old ones have handlebar mustaches? 



TICA said:


> :applause2:I don't know how you come up with these things.  lol



He has no home, so he has lots of time to think of them.


----------



## Anne (Jun 25, 2013)

umm...the first one looks like a wine bottle opener; to remove the cork???


----------



## That Guy (Jun 25, 2013)

TICA said:


> :applause2:I don't know how you come up with these things.  lol



It's a blessing and a curse to have an active imagination...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2013)

A grape crusher to make wine?


----------



## Steve (Jun 25, 2013)

How about something to test the wine in the barrels before bottling ???


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 25, 2013)

That Guy said:


> It's a blessing and a curse to have an active imagination...



_In Nomine Patris, damn you!_
~ A blessing and a curse



Anne said:


> umm...the first one looks like a wine bottle opener; to remove the cork???





SeaBreeze said:


> A grape crusher to make wine?





Steve said:


> How about something to test the wine in the barrels before bottling ???



Ah, I have successfully misled you all! BWAhahahahahaha!

Note that I said -



> ... but it IS related to *some* wines in a *certain* manner



(Bolding added)

*[HINT]* It might be _related_ to wine, but not in the _direct_ way that you think ... consider physical characteristics of wine ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2013)

Wine aerator?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2013)

Embalming tool?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 25, 2013)

I lived with folks who owned a winery for a few years.  Learned a lot but not enough to figure out this thing.  Physical characteristics might be be the color, body, nose . . . it might display varying degrees of sweetness, bitterness, acidity, alcohol content.  So, with that in mind I would say this thing, uhm.... gets you drunk.


----------



## Steve (Jun 26, 2013)

Wine proofer ???


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 26, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Wine aerator?



Nope.



SeaBreeze said:


> Embalming tool?



Heh, heh ... you're actually getting _warmer_ ... 



That Guy said:


> I lived with folks who owned a winery for a few years.  Learned a lot but not enough to figure out this thing.  Physical characteristics might be be the color, body, nose . . . it might display varying degrees of sweetness, bitterness, acidity, alcohol content.  So, with that in mind I would say this thing, uhm.... gets you drunk.



You hit on the association I wanted to make in your list ... it's one of the first three.



Steve said:


> Wine proofer ???



... but it doesn't DIRECTLY have anything to do with wine.


I don't mean to mislead you folks - it just seems my analogy went off-track.


*[HINT]* Sea's idea of an embalming tool is actually closer to what this item is than her wine aerator guess ...


----------



## TICA (Jun 26, 2013)

Enema giver......


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 26, 2013)

TICA said:


> Enema giver......



No, but you're on the right track (so to speak). 

Boy, this one must really be bugging you folks ...


----------



## TICA (Jun 26, 2013)

Lobotomy tool.  Is it a medical instrument?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 26, 2013)

TICA said:


> Lobotomy tool.  Is it a medical instrument?



Not a lobotomy tool, but it IS a medical instrument.


----------



## TICA (Jun 26, 2013)

A syringe - ear maybe? or a stomach pump?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Embalming tool = warmer; Enema giver = right track; Lobotomy tool = medical instrument...    So, maybe something to do with dead guys?  It's a zombie stopper.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 26, 2013)

TICA said:


> A syringe - ear maybe? or a stomach pump?



It is a syringe, but not used in the typical manner. 

Not a stomach pump.



That Guy said:


> Embalming tool = warmer; Enema giver = right track; Lobotomy tool = medical instrument...    So, maybe something to do with dead guys?  It's a zombie stopper.



Getting warmer ... but not with the dead guys ...


----------



## Anne (Jun 26, 2013)

An old tool like dentists use to suck the water out of your mouth??


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 26, 2013)

A baby feeding apparatus?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 26, 2013)

Anne said:


> An old tool like dentists use to suck the water out of your mouth??



It sucks, but not the water from your mouth.



R. Zimm said:


> A baby feeding apparatus?



Heaven forbid!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2013)

Breast pump?  That's my one guess.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 26, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Breast pump?  That's my one guess.....



Ouch.

And they call ME a sadist! layful:

No, sorry - not a breast pump.

*[HINT]*

Not for the use by the puritanical
Not for use on the beach


----------



## That Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Used to draw a barrel sample for tasting, testing?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2013)

Sex toy?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 27, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Used to draw a barrel sample for tasting, testing?



No - you're getting colder ...



SeaBreeze said:


> Sex toy?



LOL - now would I, of all people, put something like that here?

Well, yes, I would but no, it isn't.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 27, 2013)

A sinus sucker?


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2013)

Don't know what those things are, but wouldn't want them anywhere near my body... ugh!... exhibit A (right)  especially looks totally unsanitary - not that the other one doesn't also. mg:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 27, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> A sinus sucker?



LOL - no, but it DOES suck, after a fashion ... 



Boo's Mom said:


> Don't know what those things are, but wouldn't want them anywhere near my body... ugh!... exhibit A (right)  especially looks totally unsanitary - not that the other one doesn't also. mg:



Aw, what's a little dirt and grime and unidentifiable tissue among friends? layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2013)

A blood-letting instrument/leech?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 27, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> A blood-letting instrument/leech?



*DING! DING! DING!*

Aaaaand we have a winner!

Congratulations to SeaBreeze for her correctly identifying this What Is It? as a blood-letting instrument or _*mechanical leech*_.



This piece was actually one-half of a finely-made set called the Heurteloup Artificial Leech from the maker C.F. Kittel,         Berlin.  This mechanical leech, invented in the 1840s, by Baron Charles Louis         Heurteloup (1793-1864), was specifically designed for bloodletting in the area about         the eye. 

A cut was made in the skin by the round and hollow rotating         blade on the right.  The rotation was powered by pulling a cord that wraps around         a shaft to which the blade         is attached. 

Once an incision was made, the open end of         the glass cylinder "cup" on the left was pressed over it.  The piston         within the cylinder was then raised by turning the winged-nut, thus         creating a vacuum in the glass cylinder and drawing blood from the         cut. 

How is it related to wine? *RED* wine ...   (*groans and dire oaths*)

Congrats again, and everyone give a nice round of applause to SeaBreeze!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2013)

Yaay, that was another hard one!  When you said embalming was close, and it was a medical instrument, got me thinking along those lines.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 27, 2013)

Blood and wine.  Oh, I get it now . . .


----------



## Steve (Jun 28, 2013)

The pictures you are showing us at the end are NOT the same as the 2 pictures you are showing us at the beginning..
One is the same but for sure, one is completely different..

But, that's OK as we are here to have fun anyway........


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 28, 2013)

Steve said:


> The pictures you are showing us at the end are NOT the same as the 2 pictures you are showing us at the beginning..
> One is the same but for sure, one is completely different..
> 
> But, that's OK as we are here to have fun anyway........



Steve - 



			
				Phil said:
			
		

> *This piece* was actually *one-half* of a finely-made set ...



No trickery intended - in the original post they're both leeches; I chose only the first one to discuss in more detail. Also, the cutter itself is technically not a leech, so that picture wasn't used in the original post.

Hope that clears things up, and thanks for playing!


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 28, 2013)

I was going to guess, well, never mind. In one way it was like the modern snake bite kit I suppose.


----------

